# Tiny Baby May Need Help??



## docbjb (Apr 14, 2007)

I have a nest on my balcony and two babies that are three days old. One baby is very large and the other is very tiny. The little one is very active and seems like a fighter, but I am concerned that he may not be thriving. This is my first experience with pigeons and I've already gotten some wonderful advice and help from folks here, so I'm coming to you with this problem and hope I'm not being a bother.

Here is a picture of the two babies. You can see how much smaller the one baby is. His beak is also pink while the other's is darker. Is this normal? Should I be concerned? I am hoping he is getting enough food, etc. If he does need extra feeding, how do I do this? Where can I get the equipment I need...is it something I can get in a pet shop or a place like Wal-Mart?

Another question...if I pick the baby up, will the parents then reject it because it smells like a human (I've heard that since I was little but don't know how much truth there is to it).

Thank you again! In the last week, you've all helped me save the lives of my pigeons and their babies. I really appreciate it.

Bonney


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Bonney,





docbjb said:


> Here is a picture of the two babies. You can see how much smaller the one baby is. His beak is also pink while the other's is darker. Is this normal?




Yes, variations on Beaks and Legs/Feet/Toe color are normal...Beaks can be 'pink' or dark or combinations of the two...




> I am hoping he is getting enough food, etc. If he does need extra feeding, how do I do this? Where can I get the equipment I need...is it something I can get in a pet shop or a place like Wal-Mart?




Gets complicated...

If you can discretely watch to see what is hapenning at feeding times, see if he is being neglected to favor the larger and likely more assertive one...

In theory, you could gently take the larger one out now and then, of course keeping him definitely 'warm" when you do so, so the littler one can get the full attention of the parents a few times a day.


I would think the parents should be sitting on these two all the time though...





> Another question...if I pick the baby up, will the parents then reject it because it smells like a human (I've heard that since I was little but don't know how much truth there is to it).



No... One can handle Babys and there is no scent or other influence for the parents to object to. Just make sure your hands are freshly washed-clean, of course.


But, if meddleing with the Nest or Babys disturbs the sense of security and safety the parents had in mind for that Nest location to enjoy...for their seeing an interference going on, it might freighten them, and possibly, they might then be afriad you will bother them also if they come back to sit on their Babys, and this might give them some conflicts.






> Thank you again! In the last week, you've all helped me save the lives of my pigeons and their babies. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Bonney



Maybe just keep a discrete eye on these Babys, and note how things seem to go when their parents feed them and so on...and if the littlest one in fact is getting fed seriously 'less', or not, then let us know...


Paratyphoid or other infections can cause Babys not to thrive, or, to remain conspicuously smaller than their sibling...

Most likely this situation is just a disparity in who hatched first, and possibly also tat the parents are inexperienced, and are not keeping track well of seeing to it that each Baby gets fed equally.


If need be you could feed the little one to help him out, but he is SO little still, and if you are not used to it, it would be best to wait a while on that, I think...


Me or others here can supply some information on how to feed and what to feed.

But, too, think about whether you can safely remove the larger one now and then, if it is possible to do so without freaking the parents out.

Their food is best, especially at this age...

Best wishes..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Bonney,

No .. the parents won't reject the baby because of human handling. They WILL reject the babies if you move things around too much .. not so much rejecting but just not understanding or realizing that the "moved" babies are theirs.

I believe I already posted my concern about this smaller one .. it either isn't able to compete for feeding by the parents or is ill with paratyphoid and/or something else.

You need to check the crop of this baby and be sure it is being fed by the parents. If it isn't, you are going to have to intervene.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi docbjb,

I know you have several threads going in regards to these babies, and I'm greatful that you are concerned enough, and also you are maybe a bit confused.

If the baby still lags behind in growth since the 24 th, you need to check the baby and remove if it isn't being fed, also if it is sick it needs help.

Don't worry about removing it, they are not as fragile as they look. Be sure to have a plan in place before removing the youngster.

Do you have resources available to you, where to take the baby for help, or can you feed it?

Please do update us.Thank you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Bonney,

I got your PM a bit ago. I hope you have had a chance to check the crop and that the little one is being fed. If you can get a look inside the mouth, try to see if there are any abnormal looking growths and note the color inside the mouth. The color should be healthy looking and not pale or washed out. I'll be watching for another update. Also, if you can have a look at the poops and describe them to us, that might be helpful in knowing if the little one is ill or not.

Terry


----------



## docbjb (Apr 14, 2007)

The crop appears to be full. 

But the baby is as tiny as ever, while the other bird is growing and becoming darker in color, the tiny baby still looks just as it did in my first pictures. It really doesn't appear to be thriving. I will try and get some pictures.

Is it possible that food in the crop cannot make its way into the baby? He looks a little blown up around the crop.

I could not look in the mouth...is there a good way to do this? I mean, do I just pry the beak open with my finger? I am leaving later tonight so I still have some time to check. Please let me know what to check for.

The poops are black/brown and some yellowish white.

I have asked my "sitter" friend to contact the Wildlife Rehab clinic tomorrow if baby is still fragile. Meanwhile, I am not far from a Petco so could get food, medicine, etc. for tonight if necessary.

Poor little one


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Bonney. Without knowing when the last time the little one was fed, we don't have a way of knowing if the little bird is just full or if there is a problem with it processing food out of the crop and into the digestive system. The fact that it still is not growing concerns me and makes me suspect that it has paratyphoid (salmonellosis). It would probably be a good idea to have the little one looked at and see if we can get a diagnosis and treatment plan.

It would be helpful to know how the inside of the mouth/throat looks .. just be very gentle in opening the beak. The poops appear to be pretty normal.

Terry


----------



## docbjb (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm away from the babies at a conference until Sunday. My friend Jennifer is going to be posting updates and questions as necessary while I'm gone. Meanwhile, I did check our Wildlife Rehab Center and they do take pigeons. If things look bad tomorrow afternoon, Jennifer will take the baby to the Rehab so it can get its needs met. It really looks as if it needs help that I can't give it right now.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

docbjb said:


> The crop appears to be full.
> 
> But the baby is as tiny as ever, while the other bird is growing and becoming darker in color, the tiny baby still looks just as it did in my first pictures. It really doesn't appear to be thriving. I will try and get some pictures.
> 
> ...




The tiny Baby may have become chiled at some point, and began to have some problems then with the food ferenting in his Crop...which can make 'gas' or inflate the Crop.

"Yellow", occiring in the poops as liquid or tint of urates, may also sigal a Canker issue...


I think if it was me, at this point, I would assume the care of the Baby, and definitely bring them in now, and set them up in a "Peeper-Warm-House" arrangement...and to very carefully inspect their Crop, and their insied Throat, and to keep them assuredly "warm" ( 101 or so F, so THEY are that temp), and almost certainly get them started on ACV-Water for drinking and formula-mixing, and in addition, begin treating for Canker, with Ronidazole or Metronidazole, unless "Berimax' were available.


Might be, all this had began, with getting chilled just after being fed, or right before, then he fell behind from there...and once feeling poorly, was no longer as assertive...and the 'gap' widened, and the not feeling good began turning to illness...or had already...


Could be anyway...such things can happen...


So...


Happy to offer some info on care and feeding at this age, if you like.

Let me know?

I will try and check back to the thread off and on...


Best wishes...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi docbjb, 




Got your pm, but the reply function has been not working right for me lately.


Would you re-post the message here, in your thread?


I have to step out for a little while, but will be bcak soon...


Best wishes..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## docbjb (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi Phil,

I'm away from the birds but I do trust my friend and I know she's committed to helping as much as possible until I come home on Sunday morning.

So, here are the options. Friend can take the baby to wildlife rehab clinic tomorrow, or we can try and help the baby at home. Given that I'm completely new at this, do you think the clinic is the best choice? I'm willing to take on the care and feeding myself, but where do you get medications/antibiotics? Can you get those at a regular pet store like Petco?

The other baby seems to be in fine shape. S/he is getting bigger and seems healthy. It it in any danger of infection because of its closeness to the sick bird?


----------



## Blue Bar (Apr 28, 2007)

I had a case a few years ago when one of the two squeakers was very small. So what I did was remove the small baby and put it under another pair with a single youngster in the nest of the same size. Both grew really well without any sign of growth problems,


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

docbjb said:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> I'm away from the birds but I do trust my friend and I know she's committed to helping as much as possible until I come home on Sunday morning.
> 
> So, here are the options. Friend can take the baby to wildlife rehab clinic tomorrow, or we can try and help the baby at home. Given that I'm completely new at this, do you think the clinic is the best choice?


Hi docbjb,


All depends on how familair and practiced they are with such young or margainal Pigeon Babys...


Really, the Baby needs to be assuredly "warm" and examined as for whether it has Crop stasis...and, for their inside throat to be examined for signs of Canker there, and for the poops, however many are 'his', to be looked at, analysed and tested possibly...especially as he might have Canker, whether or not any signs are visible in the Throat.


If he had fermenting food in his Crop or Candida, this is fairly easy to treat, but whoever does the exam has to know what to look for, and, or, how to treat, as well...


Same with the possible Canker issue...


The Clinic may have anti-Canker meds...and may or may not have any practical experience with Crop Stasis or, Candida...

This might not be his problem(s)...but, it also just might be.





> I'm willing to take on the care and feeding myself, but where do you get medications/antibiotics? Can you get those at a regular pet store like Petco?



Not likely you can get the right meds at a pet store...


Crop stasis can be ammended with prudent use of the right proportion of Apple Cider Vinegar and Water or, antipodally, with Baking Soda.


Canker needs Meds, pet stores likely will not have...or if they do, it will be some sort of 'Zole' family, used for Aquariums, and I am not familiar with that med, but some here are...




> The other baby seems to be in fine shape. S/he is getting bigger and seems healthy. It it in any danger of infection because of its closeness to the sick bird?



If the tiny Baby has Canker, it is most likely because he was already compromised by chill and or subsequent Crop stasis...and the Protozoans which make Canker are generally a small and symbiotic background fauna the parents will carry...which under the circumstances, took advantage of his weakened compromise.

However, if the right meds may be had, it would be fairly easy to treat the others, or, just the sibling...especially if medicated Water were provided for the parents, so, when they drink and then feed and water the sibling, the sibling gets his meds too.


If you can have your friend call the clinic, and ask them if they are familiar with treating "probable" Crop-stasis arising from chill and subsequent candida, and possible/probable canker, in a however old Baby this is, and see what they say...



Good luck...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## docbjb (Apr 14, 2007)

*Update....*

The tiny baby is still alive and seems to be doing ok. Apparently our Wildlife Rehab clinic does take pigeons, but only Monday through Friday. Like if you have a pigeon emergency on Saturday, that's not important?

Anyway, my friend said that today she did get to look inside his beak while the dad was away (dad steps out on his watch sometimes, but you can't get mom off the nest without some firm persuasion). She did not see any cheesy or yellow growths..in fact, she said it looked normal to her. The baby is larger, so it is growing, but still no match for its brother. In fact, when I look at the pigeon development pictures on http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm
the bigger bird appears older than four days, while the little baby looks about right. 

She has fed and watered them and they are in for the night with the mother, so things are stable. I am still worried about the tiny baby, but I will be home tomorrow and can take it to the clinic on Monday if necessary. 

My friend asked if the tiny bird is safe in the nest with its bigger sibling. Will the larger attack or peck at the weaker one? I don't know if pigeons will do this, I know it happens in some other species. 

I wish I was home!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi docbjb, 



The larger sibling will not peck at or attack the smaller one.


One question, would be to compare the two Babys vivacity, animation, or activity, in ambience and especially when feed time rolls around.


If the tiny one is torpid or sluggish or 'weak' come feed-times, then he will be in serious trouble.

If he is active, stretching his Beak up to mom or dad, 'peeping' and so on, AND getting fed, then maybe things are clearing up on their own.


If there are any chaulky 'yellow' to be seen in the Baby's Poops or stains from them, then there is very likely an earnest Canker issue which will need to be dealt with.


For now, your friend could set a small to medium bowl of Water near for mom and dad to drink from...a Glass or Stainless Steel or plastic Bowl would be necessary, with the latter two being best, no ceramic, no other metal kinds...something an inch deep or a little more.


And in this have ACV-Water, made to be about Two and a half Tablespoons of ( preferably, "raw" ) Apple Cider Vinegar ( get any any Health Food Store or Grocery Store section that has Health Food things, ) , to a Gallon of Water.

Wash well and refill with new, each day or evening time.

Just mix a Gallon in a Gallon plastic Water jug...even buying one at 7-11 if need be.

If the tiny one is fighting some Crop 'gas' problems, this would help him a great deal, and is generally good for them all anyway, regardless of age.


Good luck..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for that great reply, Phil. Very good point about the vivacity or lack thereof in the little one.

It sounds from Bonney's post that things are coming along OK. I sure hope that is the case.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi docbjb,

I'd keep a comparative eye on how each of the baby's crops are emptying, perhaps the smaller of the two may appear to have an issue w/slow emptying.

There has been some success w/slow crop in using fennel tea prepared the same way one would for themselves, that is a tea bag to a cup of water. When cooled it is then either put in the waterer or you can use it to mix the formula with. 

If there is a canker issue, you can call locally to Pet stores carrying Aquatic
Supplies and see if they carry Fishzole, otherwise known as Metronidazole or Flagyl. If so, the baby can be treated w/this if need be and folks can help you with the dosage especially if the Wildlife folks aren't responsive.

Good luck w/your family of pigeons....sounds like you are keeping a good eye 
on them.

fp


----------



## docbjb (Apr 14, 2007)

*Update on baby pigeon*

Tiny baby is still very tiny. I am not home yet (supposed to arrive last night, but the last flight of the night was cancelled and I am preparing to head to the airport now). I will report when I arrive home....my friend says his crop is emptying, he is being fed...but he still is so very small and behind the other in developing. If I didn't know they had hatched on the same day, I wouldn't have believed it.

He has been getting ACV in his drinking water as Phil suggested and my friend has picked up some Kaytee Exact. I have a syringe if that is needed. 

Jennifer said that there is chalky yellow on the nest. She has checked the inside of baby's mouth and has not seen any yellow or cheesy deposits, but given his slow development, might it still be canker?

She's also checked Wal-Mart and PetSmart for Fishzole in case its needed and hasn't been able to find any. I suspect I can order it online from Thompson Labs but and hope they can overnight it if necessary?

I'll update when I arrive home tonight. Thanks, everyone.

Bonney


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

docbjb said:


> Tiny baby is still very tiny. I am not home yet (supposed to arrive last night, but the last flight of the night was cancelled and I am preparing to head to the airport now). I will report when I arrive home....my friend says his crop is emptying, he is being fed...but he still is so very small and behind the other in developing. *1. If I didn't know they had hatched on the same day, I wouldn't have believed it.*
> 
> He has been getting ACV in his drinking water as Phil suggested and my friend has picked up some Kaytee Exact. *2. I have a syringe if that is needed.*
> 
> ...


1. Eggs from the same clutch don't hatch on the same day. Are these from

the same nest/parents?

2. Is this syringe w/a feeding tube or feeding needle at the end?]

3. Yes, it could be canker. Look around the tummy and see if you notice 
a yellow lump around the naval area under the skin. Also, if you have one of those drug store otoscopes, you can look further down the mouth to get a better look. Are you noticing any 'sour' odor w/the 'yellow' feces? 

4. Yes you could, though if you are overnighting anyway you might
find an easier product to dose with at the pigeon supply houses:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9455

Ronidazole is recommended for babies specifically, and is preferred by many 
as a canker treatment. You can get this in powder or pill.

Look forward to your next update and hope baby is still hanging in there....

fp


----------



## docbjb (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm home. The baby has not grown at all. He still looks almost newly hatched, though his eyes are opening. He peeps and flaps his wings and moves about actively.

Here's the story on the hatching. I did not know eggs from the same clutch don't hatch on the same day, so something is weird here. I came home from work last Tuesday, the 24th, and there was one baby in the nest with one unhatched egg (there had been _*three*_ eggs in the nest). I looked around and found the other baby (the one that is now tiny) about 2 feet from the nest in a plant saucer. I thought it was dead, the mother was sitting on the other baby. Then it moved, and I picked it up and put it back in the nest. It has been there ever since. 

The egg shell from the other bird was still in the nest, while there were bits of egg shell from the tiny bird thrown all over my balcony, some five feet from the nest.

OK, stupid newbie question...is it possible that he somehow wasn't ready to hatch but a predator cracked it egg?

So this is a mystery.

The baby's crop is empty tonight and I don't have any formula. Is there an emergency formula I can make? Will he take egg yolk mixed with ACV water until I can get the Kaytee? My syringe does not have a flexible tube. I was going to use the method with the balloon over the tip that Cynthia suggests in her sticky.

And it does appear that his tummy is swollen with the lump that FP mentioned. And there is an odd smell to the poops. Mouth is still clear. If I find a place to overnight me some metronidazole, etc., and give it to him, will it hurt him if he does not have canker?

Here he is. He is not even growing darker, just staying like newly hatched.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Can you go to the store and get Gerber's chicken and rice baby food in the jar?

fp


----------



## docbjb (Apr 14, 2007)

Yep. That, at least, is no problem!

I am looking at the Siegel Pigeon catalog, and the have a number of canker treatments. There are powder, tablet, and liquid forms. Because my pigeons are ferals, I don't control the water supply, though I do put ACV water out for them, I have never actually seen them drinking it. Would it be better and easier to give the baby a tablet or part of a tablet? Or to get powder and mix with the baby food/formula I would feed him?

Will the other baby get canker as well? It sounds like it is easy to pass on.

Please forgive my many questions....

Bonney


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, I just shot that response to you real quick on the food because it's getting late and I didn't want to see the babies going to bed w/an empty
stomache. If you want to run and get some baby food for these guys,
I'll take a look at the Pij houses and post a couple of links for you.

They do sometimes remove the shells themselves to another area I think
as a protective move, but I've never seen the shell terribly shattered when
they do this, but rather in somewhat large, intact pieces.  If you viewed 
shattered pieces I'm thinking possibly a preditor.

So anyway, feeding time at the ok coral....

fp


----------



## docbjb (Apr 14, 2007)

I was just checking the symptoms of canker, and one mentioned that I hadn't heard of before was umbilical abscess or infection. The baby looks as if it has a scab on its belly button. This is probably a fairly good indicator of canker, right?

It will take three days to get the medication if I order tonight. Will he still be alive? At this point, is my best action to take baby to the wildlife center and turn him over to them?

I don't want to, but if it is the best for the baby and will help him survive, I will of course do it.

Bonney


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

If the wildlife center will take on baby pigeons, and you have no way to 
get the medication sooner as in your own vet or doctor, or a local fancier,
then yes, I would think that the best thing would be to bring the babies there
first thing in the morning. The baby shouldn't have a scab there.....could
you take a pic of it? But after feeding them....it's very important they be
fed as soon as you can.

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I think if you called first thing when they start picking up the phone,
you could 24 hour it to you and have the medication at the latest by
Wednesday but possibly by tomorrow night. Ask them at the supply house
if they can expedite it for you. I think these folks might be quicker for you to deal with:

http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/cat...=Miscellaneous%20Medications%20and%20Vaccines

or

http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/cat...=Miscellaneous%20Medications%20and%20Vaccines

These guys are New England so what's that, two hours later than you? So if 
they opened at 8:00a.m. you'd need to be on the phone w/them at 6:00a.m. your time, 
meaning right when they open asking them to go pull it off the shelf and get it into expedited mail asap.

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

docbjb said:


> Tiny baby is still very tiny. I am not home yet (supposed to arrive last night, but the last flight of the night was cancelled and I am preparing to head to the airport now). I will report when I arrive home....my friend says his crop is emptying, he is being fed...but he still is so very small and behind the other in developing. If I didn't know they had hatched on the same day, I wouldn't have believed it.
> 
> He has been getting ACV in his drinking water as Phil suggested and my friend has picked up some Kaytee Exact. I have a syringe if that is needed.
> 
> ...



Hi Bonney, 


If there are signs of 'chalky yellow' poops or dried liquid in or aboutthe Nest, then I would say definitely treat for Canker...either by treating the Baby individually, or, providing medicated Water for the parents, which will treat them all...

This Baby then possibly DID get chilled...and this may have occasioned his initial slow-Crop, and occasioned his seemingly probable Canker issue.


I would make haste on this...

If you can get the meds, consider to initially treat the Baby with an appropriate quantity of medicine for his weight...and, with that, then half-a-day later, medicate Water for the parents to have near for them to drink and impart to their Babys as well as themselves, just for good measure.

Or, provide medicated water for them, and raise the Baby yourself while administering treatments, for four or five days, then put him back in the Nest for them to continue with.


Best wishes..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

docbjb said:


> I was just checking the symptoms of canker, and one mentioned that I hadn't heard of before was umbilical abscess or infection. The baby looks as if it has a scab on its belly button. This is probably a fairly good indicator of canker, right?
> 
> It will take three days to get the medication if I order tonight. Will he still be alive? At this point, is my best action to take baby to the wildlife center and turn him over to them?
> 
> ...




Hi Bonnie, 


Probably the scab is just-a-scab...

The Canker, ( and you need to determine "whose" poops/urates are making 'chaulky-yellow- ) if he in fact has it, likely is internal, in his Crop or upper portions of his digestive system...


My own guess, is that he got this ( if he has it, ) from having been chilled, and having been compromised with some initial Candida or Yeast problems, from the food fermenting in his Crop, when his system slowed to a halt when he got chilled.


He could get Canker then, from otherwise routine background levels of the Organism, which reside in the parents Crop, and are imparted with food when they feed their Babys, while the sibling - in this scenario - would not get Canker.


So, for now, you need to see whose poops/urates are making for chaulky-yellow....and see if it IS him, the 'tiny' one ( and most likely, it is ) , or, if these are from the larger sibling, or from both of them.


If the tiny Baby has Canker, and is still active and vital in his behavior, he can likely last three more days, but of course delays for treatment are not at all good....so, if it is him, call around to some various Vets, Fish Stores or that Animal Clinic, and get some meds ( Ronidazole, Metronidazole, Flagyl, et al ) a.s.a.p. if at all possible.


The ACV-Water has probably bought him SOME time on this matter, and or is slowing the progress of the illness, but will not arrest or eradicate the dangerous infection-responce of Canker.

These meds can also OD Babys pretty easily, if not killing them, then to make them palsied and spazzy so they can not ask to be fed or move around well...so once you get the meds, make sure to check in here about how much to use, for how you are going to use it.


Too, if the tiny Baby has Canker, the parents will likely soon either kick him out, or abandon both Babys, if they sense an illness or condition for which they have no remedy...


So, to my appreciations, time is urgent, as for determining if HIS poops show "yellow" liquid or urates of whatever form, and, if so, for him to get treatment a.s.a.p.




Best wishes..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Canker can set up via the bloodstream in unusual areas, though I don't think Naval Canker is considered unusual. I've had a couple of babies where there was an unmistakable yellow growth under the skin right at the naval which is one of the reasons Naval Canker is listed as a common presentation. Be that at is it may, given that the baby isn't 'thriving' is a concern that needs to be addressed expeditiously for babies' sake as there are many other health issues of concern that can cause yellowy droppings in addition to canker as a possibility. Hopefully, Bonnie will get some good news either from the Wildlife folks or in terms of medications today.

fp


----------



## docbjb (Apr 14, 2007)

*Care for the Tiny One*

Thank you, everyone, for extending your help and prayers for the tiny baby pigeon who was not thriving. This morning, I saw his mother feeding the bigger bird, and though the baby peeped and peeped, his sibling got the bulk of the attention and the food.

Given that the tiny one was most likely struggling with health issues as well, I made the decision to take it to the Wildlife Rehabilitation Center here in the Twin Cities. I packed him up in soft bedding in a small box and took him there just an hour ago. The director of the Center was wonderful...and he appreciates pigeons! We spent some time talking about how intelligent, athletic, and interesting they are, and he assured me that the staff appreciates pigeons and enjoys caring for them. I felt much better, though I already miss the little guy.

So the little one is now in the hands of professionals who can give him the medicine and care that I could not. I can check back in two days to see how he is doing, and I'll update you. I just couldn't continue to let him struggle.

Bonney


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, Bonney, for the update!

I'm glad you had a place to take the baby.

We will all be watching for a positive update and hoping for the VERY BEST for this young one!

LOVE and HUGS

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Bonney, you have done exactly the right thing and I am so glad the wildlife center likes pigeons. Thank you so much for all you have done.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Bonney, good job and please keep us informed.

All the best,

Ron


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Bonney, glad you took the little one. Seems he really was struggling. Now he'll be fine I hope.


----------



## docbjb (Apr 14, 2007)

*Parents Gone?*

After ignoring the little baby, today it seems as if the parents are ignoring the bigger baby.

Before I left for work this morning, I took the little one out of the nest. I have checked for the last three hours, and no parent has been on the nest. The bigger baby is in there still...and his crop is semi-full...but could I have scared the parents away by taking the other baby?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Bonnie, 

First, thanks for bringing in the little one to the Wildlife Center, it has to be
a load off your mind for the worrying about him/her. Sometimes the parents
do take breaks, Bonnie, so the best you can do is keep an eye out to make 
sure that they are coming and going checking in on their baby. I don't think 
that they would abandon the second because you removed the smaller baby
which they were ignoring. 

You might be cautious of leaving to 'large a footprint' around their nest right
now until they settle back into the routine of taking care of the second. But
you still want to make sure that the second is in fact being cared for, so a bit
of a balancing act here.

Worst case scenario if the baby truly isn't being taken care of by the parents,
you know now that there's a good place that you can bring this one to as well. 
Please keep us updated, your doing a great job  .

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Bonnie, 



Glad to hear things are so-far so-good then with the little tyke and the folks at the Clinic.


Let us know how goes when there is more to tell...


Best wishes!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

docbjb said:


> After ignoring the little baby, today it seems as if the parents are ignoring the bigger baby.
> 
> Before I left for work this morning, I took the little one out of the nest. I have checked for the last three hours, and no parent has been on the nest. The bigger baby is in there still...and his crop is semi-full...but could I have scared the parents away by taking the other baby?




Well, once the parents 'feel' the Babys becomeing endothermic - making their ( or it's, in this present situation, ) own heat - they tend to let 'em do it and do not sit on them then.

At that point, they just come and feed the Baby(s) and keep them stuffed off and on, and then leave and have little to do with them really, till later, when the Babys are not Babys anymore, but are mostly grown, and fledge and can fly with the parents to go learn about pecking and grazing and forraging and so on.


So...if you want, pick up the Baby, have him in your palm a moment, and see if he is a little 'furnace' or not...


If he is not, then there is a problem...


Keep an eye peeled for this one's poops too...if you see any 'yellow'...



Good luck...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*So...if you want, pick up the Baby, have him in your palm a moment, and see if he is a little 'furnace' or not...

If he is not, then there is a problem...

Keep an eye peeled for this one's poops too...if you see any 'yellow'...*


THANKS, Phil...don't remember reading about this particular "furnace" information before. Very interesting...

 

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That is a good point that Phil made. Babies that are doing well on their own (as far as regulating body temperature) are almost hot to the touch. 

Terry


----------



## docbjb (Apr 14, 2007)

*RIP Tiny One*

I got a message today that the tiny baby pigeon I brought to the wildlife rehab center of May 2 died on May 7. He was two weeks old.

They didn't give me any more information than this. His brother continues to grow and do well. 

Why am I so sad that the little one never got a chance to fly?

RIP tiny baby.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Bonney, I'm so sorry about Tiny.  Such a sweetie and a fighter. He can soar the heavens now.
I'm hoping the other baby continues to grow and thrive.
Feather hugs and tears for the little one, 
Mary


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry.
RIP tiny baby.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mr. Squeaks and I also add our condolences on Tiny's early death. From what you posted, he sounded like he had some hard issues to overcome!

We hope his sibling becomes a strong and healthy adult! Wishing THIS squab ALL the BEST!

LOVE and HUGS

Shi
& Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm so very sorry too. It just doesn't seem fair.
Tiny touched you deeply and I suspect that because of Tiny and sibling, you will aways find the value in pigeons.
Thank you for all you did.
Thank you,Tiny for touching a heart.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

docbjb said:


> I got a message today that the tiny baby pigeon I brought to the wildlife rehab center of May 2 died on May 7. He was two weeks old.
> 
> They didn't give me any more information than this. His brother continues to grow and do well.
> 
> ...



Hi Bonney,



So sorry to hear this about the tiny-Baby...I know we were all rooting for him.



Good try..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------

